# Ay! One more time! Win+RH+Gentoo

## Alice in W

Dobryi den! peresela nedavno s RedHat na Gentoo, i-net poka ne naladila, hochu v zapase imet RedHat. Vopros: mozhno li dlya dvuh Linux sdelat odin (1) /boot razdel (primary), i zapisat vse v Grub? Swap, ya dumayu, mozhno sdelat odin (1). Spasibo.

----------

## idealist

 *Alice in W wrote:*   

> Dobryi den! peresela nedavno s RedHat na Gentoo, i-net poka ne naladila, hochu v zapase imet RedHat. Vopros: mozhno li dlya dvuh Linux sdelat odin (1) /boot razdel (primary), i zapisat vse v Grub? Swap, ya dumayu, mozhno sdelat odin (1). Spasibo.

 

Да для обоих вопросов. Более того ядро на разделе boot может быть одно на двоих.

----------

